# Obstruction?



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Sunday my father died and I had to leave Swizzle at home for several hours. I gave him a big trachea to chew to keep him busy. I normally take them away after he has chewed them for a few hours so he had it for a longer time than usual. That night he made noises like he was going to throw up (but he didn't). I walked him and he peed and pooped. Monday he seemed fine except he coughed a couple times. I was concerned but he ate normally and peed and pooped and had zoomies so I figured he was OK. He just came over to me and was making these wierd hacking noises almost like he was having trouble breathing. It only lasted a few seconds but it really scared me. I called and made an appointment at the vet - he will see me in 3 hours. Swizzle seems fine now. My sisters are flying in and staying at my house which is a mess as I was trying to help my mother with my dad at her home. I don't know if I am making too much of this or not enough. Any ideas on what this could be? Should I not wait and go to the emergency vet?


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

First, let me offer condolences on the loss of your father. So sorry for your loss! I know the last thing you need right now is a vet emergency, and I have trained myself to take a "wait and see" approach in most situations.

If Swizzle acted as though he had difficulty BREATHING, that is when I would drop everything and rush to the vet. If he's breathing normally, but just coughing from time to time, I'd just keep the appointment you made for later today. As long as his appetite seems OK and he's drinking water normally (and then producing the inevitable byproducts of those actions) I wouldn't worry too much.

Let us know how it goes at the vet - hopefully it is something easily remedied/healed and you can get back to more important things!! Good luck!

Barb


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

That is what drove me crazy when he made that noise - I guess he wasn't having trouble breathing and he is sleeping beside me now but that noise was not right and I did wonder when I heard it if he was having trouble breathing -I am just not sure. It is probably because I am just overwrought with the death of my father and I am not being logical. They told me it is probably not the trachea (which I was feeling very guilty - I give those only when I am present). For the moment I am waiting because I am probably going to get to the vet and have them tell me I am overreacting. That is what I am hoping for. Meanwhile if needed the emergency vet is close and if he makes that noise again we are going there. Thank you for your condolences. My father was 91 and he suffered from colon cancer so in a way it is a blessing and in another way I just am not ready to let him go.


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

So sorry to hear about your father, but glad that he is pain free now. I know you will miss him...I think your plan is good, if he makes the noise off you go immediately to the vet Otherwise, you wait for the appointment time. It will be good for the vet to check Swizzle out just for your own peace of mind.

I'll bet your sisters will be glad you spent time with your parents and not on cleaning your house, too. Sending you prayers, hugs and energy to get you through this difficult time.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear you've lost your father. It's understandable how raw you must feel right now. Sorry too that Swizzle has given you a scare.

I had something similar happen once with Chagall and a piece of a bully stick. He swallowed a large chunk of one whole and then began to gag unproductively. I picked him up and did the doggy Hemlich on him, but nothing came out. When I put him down, he looked at me like I was _nuts!_ Then I stuck my finger in his mouth but felt nothing in there that wasn't supposed to be, so I walked him around and he eliminated and defecated. He went on to eat and drink normally, but later he was hacking. 

I was going to take him to the vet, but he stopped hacking so I thought maybe it was just something like he scratched his throat and was attempting to clear it? I can well understand every woe or worry is now magnified for you._ You must not feel_ _guilty about anything!_ What you must be is _extra_ gentle on yourself right now. Your plan to see the vet is good, it will reassure you and put a little more holiday jingle in the vet's pockets; a win-win! 

Let us know how you fare, when you can. Again, I am sorry for your loss. 
Saying a final farewell to a parent is sadness beyond measure, no matter how many year's we've been blessed to have them with us. hugs!


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Everything comes at you at once! Hang in there....... I rushed my mini poo to the vet early one morning because she was coughing, and I was afraid that she had something caught in her throat. He found a very small piece of something between the inside of her cheek and top gum that she couldn't get out with her tongue. I was very relieved and knew I would be sure to look in her mouth, if it ever happened again.

So sorry for your loss........


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

CT Girl, I'm so sorry for your loss. And I'm sorry to hear that your Swizzle boy is making that scary hacking sound. Nickel did that once when I gave him a different brand of beef tendon (he was probably too excited about the new taste). But that hacking sound resolved itself within a few hours. I hope everything will go okay soon.


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

CT Girl---
I'm so sorry for the loss of your father. I hope your mother is doing okay and I feel better knowing you're with family right now. My heart goes out to you and I hope little Swizzle Stick can offer you some comfort in that way only dogs do. 

As for Swizzle, my sister's MPOO did this once when he swallowed a chunk of stew beef. He failed to chew it and we think it was lodged in his esophagus. He was fine but he really scared us! He could breathe but he was hacking, wheezing and threw up some frothy vomit. We called the vet and during the phone conversation, he must have "fixed" the problem as he trotted off and was perfectly fine.

Pippin freaks me out sometimes when he reverse sneezes. It sounds like he can't breathe but he's actually just reverse sneezing. The first time you experience this is really scary until you learn it's rather normal. 

It's also possible he just ate a bit too much of the trachea and has an upset stomach. The hacking might be his body's way of trying to throw it up, etc. Been there, done that too. 

Take care of yourself and your family. You'll be in our thoughts.


----------



## Oodlejpoodle's mom (Sep 11, 2009)

CT girl,

I am so sorry about the loss of your father, I know firsthand how difficult this is for you and your family.

I am praying things are fine with Swizzle and am hoping it was just a one time thing. My thoughts are with you!


Kathy


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I am so sorry for the loss of your father. It's always tough. 

I do hope Swizzles vet appointment was uneventful.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

I am so sorry about your Father. I am sure it is a difficult time for you and then Swizzle. Hope all is well and you take care of yourself.


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

CT Girl, sorry for the loss of your Dad. My prayers and thoughts are with you and your family. Please keep us posted on Swizzle. Sylvia


----------



## Theo'sMom (Mar 23, 2011)

CT, I'm sorry about your father. I hope that Swizzle is doing well.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I truly appreciate everyone's condolences. My father was 91 so he lived a good long life and although it was difficult we were able to keep him at home as he wished. Although he was 91 other than the colon cancer he was in good shape and could have lived years longer. If you are 50 and have not yet had a colonoscopy please make an appointment. In high risk families like mine (my grandfather, great uncle, and father all died from colon cancer) you should have one every 3 to 5 years and start earlier. 

Swizzle is fine. The trachea may have made his throat a little sensitive and he had a reverse sneeze. I had heard of such a thing from this forum but I could not believe the sound I heard was that. It sounded like he was in a bad way. The vet checked him over carefully and tried to make the noise because I was a little doubtful a sneeze could sound so dire. The noise he made was probably as close as a human would get. I felt very silly for overreacting but if it comes to Swizzle's health and I am not sure I would rather play it safe. I asked if I should cut down on bullies and trachea and the vet said no. On the plus side he said Swizzle looked good and his teeth looked great.

The poodle forum has really provided me an escape especially in these last few months as my father's condition declined. My husband could always tell how stressful my day was by how much I was on the forum. So you all have really been there for me even if you didn't know it. Thank you.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

_Whew! _Glad Swizzle is okay. And a HUGE hug to you both!:hug:


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

I too am relieved to hear Swizzle is okay! Those reverse sneezes are scary, but thankfully harmless.


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

Good that Swizzle is ok, I know he will be ready to give you cuddles during this hard time.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

My sincere sympathy on the loss of your Dad! Please update us on the vet's appointment!


----------



## lilypoo (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm glad Swizzle is OK!!

I'm also very sorry about your dad. I lost my mom in March and it's not been an easy road. Take care of yourself!


----------



## phrannie (Jan 8, 2011)

*I'm sorry about your dad...it doesn't matter how long of a life they had, or how old we get, we still get an orphaned feeling. My dad, too...died of colon cancer...

Glad that Swizzle's episode turned out to be nothing. You're right...that reverse sneezing does sound dire. My old Rottie/Pit girl used to do it, and every time...for years...I'd freeze till it was over....couldn't help it, it sounds so awful.

p*


----------



## jfo (Nov 19, 2010)

First of all, my condolences. 
Second, did the vet give you any tips on how to stop the reverse sneeze? I had a shih tzu for 14 years and we had reverse sneezes all the time. If it ever happens again simply take your finger or hand and cover swizzle's nose/nostrils for a couple seconds. I'm not talking about suffocating them or anything here but by blocking the airway for a bit, it seems to help them "snap out of it" and take a bigger breath. Another option was to start petting with great enthusiasm (similar action to warming up from being outside in the winter) it's enough of a distraction that it relaxes the dog and they can begin to breathe normally. Little tricks that we learned over the years for various vets, forums, etc.


----------



## Jessie's Mom (Mar 23, 2010)

i am also sorry about your dad. i understand the rationalization about his age but it is still sucky.

re: swizzle - phewwwww !!! how is they know that just when our nerves are at their worst they (our poodles) come up with something else for us to worry about ?? lol regardless, so glad he is ok. and, regarding that reverse sneeze - the sound that comes out of them sounds like anything but a sneeze - i HATE when jessie does that - it's like she's trying to sneeze out a lung or something.!!!!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I still find it hard to believe that horrible noise was just a sneeze. It did sound like he was trying to cough out a lung Jessie's Mom. If it happens again (God forbid) I will try the air blocking and rough petting. I actually did do the rough patting - I thought I might have to Heimlick him (forgive my spellling). It was just a very emotional week. I am glad we are away for the week; I really need it.


----------

